# Options for Engine / Motor Mounts & Transmission Mount?



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone found any good options for engine & trans mounts? I couldn't really find anything here or on the Chrysler minivans forums for our vehicles. OEM parts prices seems to be in the range of $420 (Mopar) - $490 (VW) from online dealerships for all 4 mounts, and that's before S&H is tacked on. And the Mopar part numbers seem to be all over the place, so tough to feel confident about getting the right parts from Dodge/Chrysler online dealerships and also makes it tougher to price-compare Mopar online. 

Rock Auto has some after-market options that run $100 - $135 for all 4 mounts, but they are all DEA, Anchor and/or Westar brands and the reviews on the interwebs for these brands don't seem to be very good with lots of complaints of either increased vibrations or "the R&R went fine but mounts only lasted a year" sort of thing.

I haven't been able to find any other after-market brands for our minivans either, other than a few no-name kits on ebay in the $140 - $230 price range. Seems like a lot of other vehicle manufacturers have some solid after-market options by brands like Beck-Arnley, but I am coming up empty for the Chryco/Routs.

I would've thought that with the number of these vehicles on the road, especially with crossover parts to other Chryco vehicles, that there would be more after-market options out there. Anyone?


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> ...the Mopar part numbers seem to be all over the place, so tough to feel confident about getting the right parts from Dodge/Chrysler online dealerships and also makes it tougher to price-compare Mopar online...


You are probably seeing the part numbers for the 2.8L (diesel), 3.3L and 3.8L engine mounts mixed in with the 4.0L engine mounts. For future reference the sales code for the 4.0L engine is [EGQ] and may appear somewhere in the parts listing.

*Here are the Mopar part numbers for the 4.0L engine mounts:*

5110502AC Front Mount
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=657002&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2009&ukey_category=20309&ukey_driveLine=7876

4880383AA Left Side Mount
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=638369&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2009&ukey_category=20309&ukey_driveLine=7876

4880603AA Rear Mount
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=707676&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2009&ukey_category=20309&ukey_driveLine=7876

4880494AB Right Side Mount (supercedes 4880494AA)
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=556093&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2009&ukey_category=20309&ukey_driveLine=7876


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, George! I really appreciate it. 

Funny, that dealership (Cherokee Chrysler-Dodge) is about 30 miles from my house and I knew they had a big online store, but I couldn't find it and couldn't remember the name. I was checking FactoryMoparParts.com, which actually has better pricing and also avoids the sales tax penalty I would have for buying in-state at Cherokee. But Cherokee has a much better and more user-friendly web interface though, and I like how it lets you search by each mount. 

The other online dealership websites I checked (incl. 3 big online VW dealerships) have all the mounts and related parts grouped together, and also in 2-3 totally different locations on the web-site causing 5-7 part numbers coming up for the 4 mounts we use. And they all said it was for the 4.0L SOHC engine when I searched for Routan SEL and T&C Limited with that engine. But plugging those (wrong) part numbers into Cherokee's site shows they are actually for the 2.8L diesel and the 3.6L gasser. So you were right about that and I appreciate it and feel better about what I'm buying.

I still wish we had better after-market options b/c the best pricing on mopar parts I've found should total out somewhere around $390-$450 shipped. Still beats the best VW dealership pricing by $50-$60 though.

So we only need those 4 parts to replace the mounts, or are any of the other related parts (brackets, bolts, etc.) not reusable? Chrysler doesn't use stretch bolts or anything on these, did they?


----------

